# Abnormal Long Menstrual cycles after failed IVF



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi,
I've had 2 failed fresh IVF cycles and 1 FET. Since my last one on July I've had very abnormal long menstrual, July - 42 days, August -39, Oct - 48 days, nov - 35 days and december- 38 days. My cycles used to be 31-32 days. I didn't use to have pains in periods or ovulation days but now I have a lot of discomfort before and during period and before and during ovulation.
Anyone has abnormal cycles after a failed IVF?
Many thanks,
Mariam


----------



## Phatty (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Mariam,
my first cycle after a failed tx is usually very long i.e 70 days but after fet it went back to normal.

I don't know exactlty why but I'm sure it has to do with all the drugs we take which are hormones. I've heard of some ladies taking vitex or evening primrose oil or even dong quai which is said to balance out the hormones. If you've got a Naturopath or Accupuncturist in your area I think it's worth going to see them.

Good luck xx


----------

